# Al-Sisi And The Call For Religious Reformation



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2015)

After reading the Duke thread, I was reminded of the speech that Abdel Fattah al-Sisi made nigh on two weeks ago.  Seven pages of Google search results have resulted in all editorial results, but one can get the gist, and momentous potential, of what he said from reading the following:

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...si-s-religious-revolution-for-tolerance-.html

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/o...pt-s-dictator-steers-islam-clerics-to-reform/

My personal views aside, I think al-Sisi has titanium testicles for even giving voice to such a notion in this day and age.  Do I think it's possible?  Yes.  Do I think it will be a "peaceful" reformation?  Hardly.  

Offer your agreements, disagreements, opinions, and speculations here.  If I can keep it respectful, so can you.


----------



## JBS (Jan 17, 2015)

I believe in Islamic creep.  "We're all about peace and tolerance and getting along until our numbers are sufficient that we can transform the society to suit us."

Before anyone says that's not the face of modern Islam, I invite you to look at the cesspool that Islamic creep has begun to make of towns in the UK, Australia, and Paris.

Today it is tolerance, tomorrow it is anything but.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2015)

JBS said:


> Today it is tolerance, tomorrow it is anything but.



The question at hand is "What do you think of al-Sisi's call for reformation within the religion?"  I'm assuming, then, that you think it is impossible, or that al-Sisi is a shill for the Muslim Brotherhood, playing modern-day Martin Luther so that we'll all go gracefully into the burqa clad good night without even realizing it, yes?


----------



## Brill (Jan 17, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> My personal views aside, I think al-Sisi has titanium testicles for even giving voice to such a notion in this day and age.  Do I think it's possible?



Fully agree: huge brass ones.  Wonder if the US gave him a bonus for that speach?

"You imams are responsible before Allah. The entire world is waiting on you. The entire world is waiting for your word because the Islamic world is being torn, it is being destroyed, and it is being lost. And it is being lost by our own hands," el-Sissi said.

ISIL's commander named "Francis" just put him on the list.

Jihad makes too much money and creates too much power for it to change.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2015)

lindy said:


> Fully agree: huge brass ones.  Wonder if the US gave him a bonus for that speach?



Wouldn't know.  Considering the fact that the administration was against al-Sisi when he first came to power, but they seem to support him now, it's hard to say what kind of recognition he got for taking such a stand.


----------

